# taylor, taylor and hobson lens



## gusto (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
   can anyone tell me where I can find out more information on this lens.. I looked for a list of theirs lenses but couldn't find it.. wanted to know how old it is and it's value.. not sure if this is the right forum..  Thanks Gus


----------



## IanG (Sep 4, 2012)

That's a cine lens. most likely a C mount. TTH separated off Cooke Optics as a new companya few years ago and no longer make lenses.  However Cooke Optics are still a leading supplier of high end cine lenses and very ocassionally produce some large format camera lenses.

It's probably a 1950's or 60's lens and if you look on ebay sellers often ask quite high prices but it's value is going to depend on the condition and the exact model and what someone is prepared to pay.

Ian


----------



## gusto (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you Ian,  I now have a start and I will have a camera guy I know look at the lens...      Gus


----------

